# Bunches of Bulldogs



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I finally got some pictures of my 2 stray bulldogs when I took them on a walk with Max. Payton couldn't come because Frank is a butt and is aggressive toward Payton. Anyways, first let me introduce.....

Frank!









And Maggie! 









Some random shots from our walk together. It was so funny watching them all snort and snuffle around the place. 

















*more coming*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm surprised they were found as strays with their breed and all. I'm glad Max is getting along with both of them.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Walking together








Frank smiling








Maggie Side View








*more coming*


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Max zonked out inside after his walk:









Mad because I woke him up:









Sleeping this morning:
















*a few more*


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

And finally a few of Payton so he doesn't feel left out. 

His sad face for being left behind









tongue shot









demon dog









close up









That's all for now. Thanks for looking!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I'm surprised they were found as strays with their breed and all. I'm glad Max is getting along with both of them.


I know. I was shocked too. But so far I haven't been able to find their owners.  Max loves them and they all get along great. I think he really likes having someone his own size to play around with.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Payton is awesome!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Payton is awesome!


Thank you! We love him too. He has a very special place in my heart.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE bulldogs!!! I have one named Leroy. They have the funniest personalities. Leroy is the cutest grumpiest thing ever I love smooshing his cheeks.

Thank you so much for the bulldog pics, I will never get sick of them! I would love to get another bulldog puppy but I never see them in rescue. (My husband bought Leroy on an impulse without asking me 2 years ago)


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll take one off your hands if you want to get rid of them.  I have an American Bulldog and an English Bulldog mix.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am still looking for the owner's. Don't want to give up yet. But if I can't find them I'll keep you guys in mind!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

well hello stranger! where have you been? i see you have 2 more b.d's? permanent or temporary? poor payton. he looks awesome. i love the black head. how much is he weighing in these days?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Terrific pics!! Looks like they have found themselves a great loving home. 
I enjoyed all of your pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

jcd said:


> well hello stranger! where have you been? i see you have 2 more b.d's? permanent or temporary? poor payton. he looks awesome. i love the black head. how much is he weighing in these days?


Hi JCD! I know I've been hiding The 2 bullies were strays I found. Probably temporary. I don't think I can keep 4 dogs.  Haven't weighed Payton too recently but he is definatley over 100 pounds now. He can knock me sprawling if he wants to with just a little push.


----------



## SoCal K9 Momma (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy smokes! You just found those Bulldogs?? Wow! 

I'm honestly not much of a fan of Bulldog's, but my husband puts up with my breeds, so I put up with his Bully.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

SoCal K9 Momma said:


> Holy smokes! You just found those Bulldogs?? Wow!
> 
> I'm honestly not much of a fan of Bulldog's, but my husband puts up with my breeds, so I put up with his Bully.


Yup, I know. I couldn't believe it when I saw them walking down the road. And I love your bullie's name. Meatball. That is hilarious!


----------



## iNOitALL (Oct 23, 2008)

Meatball is a great name.

I named my English Bulldog puppy 'LEX'. 


inoitall
"My favorite time of the day is 4:20"


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Frank!


Frank is a real looker Volley,ive never contemplated an English Bulldog as part of my crew but i like this dude ALOT and can really see one fitting into my pack well
He looks healthier and happier already since you 1st posted his pics after finding him

As always Payton looks awesome,still my favourite DF pooch along with the Saint bernards here,he has everything i like in a dogs look.

*goes off to reserach more about English Bulldogs*


----------



## iNOitALL (Oct 23, 2008)

MR POOCH, here are a few websites I looked into and are very helpful right now with my bulldog.

http://www.bigbulldogs.com/index.htm

http://californiabulldogbreeders.com/ca-english-bulldog-information/teaching-puppy-tricks/


http://englishbulldogpuppys.net/default.aspx


http://www.engbulldogs.com/bulldog health.htm


http://www.docsenglishbulldogs.com/faq.htm


iNOitALL
"My favorite time of the day is 4:20"


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

They're gorgeous VBK! I am shocked too to have 2 of them wandering as strays. Hope things work out for them and until that time they couldn't have stumbled on a better place to rest.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Frank is a real looker Volley,ive never contemplated an English Bulldog as part of my crew but i like this dude ALOT and can really see one fitting into my pack well
> He looks healthier and happier already since you 1st posted his pics after finding him
> 
> As always Payton looks awesome,still my favourite DF pooch along with the Saint bernards here,he has everything i like in a dogs look.
> ...


Thanks Dom! I'll pass the compliment along to Payton.  

Frank is an absolute lover and he has already wormed his way into my heart pretty deeply. The only problem is he is aggressive with Payton, but I am working on that. I would love to see a bullie as part of your crew. I think one would fit in great. They are so relaxed and down key.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

iNOitALL said:


> Meatball is a great name.
> 
> I named my English Bulldog puppy 'LEX'.
> 
> ...


Hi welcome to DF! It's always great to have another bulldog person around. So where are the pics of your pup? 



Dieselsmama said:


> They're gorgeous VBK! I am shocked too to have 2 of them wandering as strays. Hope things work out for them and until that time they couldn't have stumbled on a better place to rest.


Thanks DM! I'm still hoping to find their owners, but I'm also thrilled to have them. Nothing beats a bunch of snoring bulldogs.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Volley its thier laziness that draws me to them,i dont want another hyper dog.
Bless is old and Aslan isnt high energy its only the blakester that runs on 24 hour batterys!

They are not too large,got the look i like and although Blakes DA i know introducing a pup into the family wouldnt be a problem,he knows whats family and whats a *stranger*

On top of all that they were the breed that all of todays Pit breeds(APBT,SBT,,ASBT) derived from which is cool.


----------



## iNOitALL (Oct 23, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Hi welcome to DF! It's always great to have another bulldog person around. So where are the pics of your pup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cute pooch iNOitALL.

Thanks for the links too.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Volley its thier laziness that draws me to them,i dont want another hyper dog.
> Bless is old and Aslan isnt high energy its only the blakester that runs on 24 hour batterys!
> 
> They are not too large,got the look i like and although Blakes DA i know introducing a pup into the family wouldnt be a problem,he knows whats family and whats a *stranger*
> ...



Well, I know if you do decide to get one, it will be one lucky dog and I'm sure will fit in great with all your pups. Plus they are great with kids!



iNOitALL said:


> volleyballgk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi welcome to DF! It's always great to have another bulldog person around. So where are the pics of your pup?
> ...


----------



## iNOitALL (Oct 23, 2008)

volleyballgk - He has those brown patches on his eyes & his corkscrew tail is brown...the rest of him is white. I have only had him 3 weeks now, how the heck do you get him to stop mouthing you while you try to clean his wrinkles?

inoitall


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Two bad they are all boys... if they are girls, (or one of them) we'd drive down there to pick her up in hearbeat! Lennox needs a sister.

-naoki


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

naoki said:


> Two bad they are all boys... if they are girls, (or one of them) we'd drive down there to pick her up in hearbeat! Lennox needs a sister.
> 
> -naoki


Actually Maggie is a Girl!  Wanna come and play?



iNOitALL said:


> volleyballgk - He has those brown patches on his eyes & his corkscrew tail is brown...the rest of him is white. I have only had him 3 weeks now, how the heck do you get him to stop mouthing you while you try to clean his wrinkles?
> 
> inoitall


Inoitall, I wish I could tell you. I still struggle with it myself.  Best thing is to teach them to sit and stay. Then they just sort of learn as time goes by what to expect. Your pup is just beautiful. Welcome to being owned by a bullie.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy Cuteness!!!!! They are adorable--poor Payton--looks so pathetic and sad lol
Keep us updated on what happens--will be interested in this outcome


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Awww Volley! I bet you are having a blast with these lil guys. A Miracle they fell into your hands! 


Id take Maggie home in a heartbeat!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Holy Cuteness!!!!! They are adorable--poor Payton--looks so pathetic and sad lol
> Keep us updated on what happens--will be interested in this outcome


I will Sugar! Tell Otis and Ella hi from me and my gang. 



digits mama said:


> Awww Volley! I bet you are having a blast with these lil guys. A Miracle they fell into your hands!
> 
> 
> Id take Maggie home in a heartbeat!


Hi DM! I am having a blast, but it is a lot of work taking care of 4 dogs. I don't know how all you guys do it.  And Maggie is just the sweetest thing. I let them out this morning to go to the bathroom and the boys take off to sniff and mark, but she stays right by my side because she just loves attention and getting petted. She is very very sweet tempered.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> Wanna come and play?


Seriously, We'll come and knock on your door! 

-n


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Gotta love them bulldogs! lol They're all so pretty. I love especially in the first photo with the huge feet lol


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

naoki said:


> Seriously, We'll come and knock on your door!
> 
> -n


I don't mind at all! Where are do you live Naoki? It would be great for Payton to have a big dog to play with and my foster home for Maggie just fell through. 



Amber_Girl said:


> Gotta love them bulldogs! lol They're all so pretty. I love especially in the first photo with the huge feet lol


Thanks Ambergirl! Frank does have some huge ol' paws. But then everything on him is pretty big for a bulldog.


----------

